# cheap child car seat - quickly



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i've got to get child car seats by tomorrow night. Mrs V is now not bunging them on the plane, so will need to buy. Money i wasn't planning on spending!

booster seat for oldest. This should be easy. Need a full seat for the 3 year old. Shame as he'll be out of it in 18 months!

Any recommendations for a good shop that doesn't ramp the prices through the roof?
i'm buying on my way to the airport after work tomorrow!



or....anyone have one they want to sell?!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw some in Dragon Mart last weekend. Right at the front in the AB section just in from the main fountan.

Didn't check out prices, sorry.

Other option would be Toys R Us in Festival Centre, very close to the airport.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Confiture said:


> I saw some in Dragon Mart last weekend. Right at the front in the AB section just in from the main fountan.
> 
> Didn't check out prices, sorry.


thanks


----------



## tmld28 (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you considered renting the car seats until you have time to buy, when my family visited last year I used a company called Rent A Crib they delivered and weren't hugely expensive, alternatively have a look on dubizzle.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thanks! will look them up
been hanging out on dubizzle for a while, on the off-chance. no car seats.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Babyshop ( in centerpoint in mall of emirates) has some good value for money car seats. You can also find them in Lulu ( we went to the one in Al Barsha) or Mothercare in MOE


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

someone here suggested 'Goodbaby'

any experience? cheap or pricey?
never heard of them


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Mothercare in Dubai Mall - got my daughters from there. Good selection and about the same price as the UK.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thanks all. Mrs V managed to get it on the plane, so i only had to buy a booster seat in the end.

I'm surprised any are available given the number of toddlers you see hanging out of car windows here!!


----------

